# Unterschied windows 7 Vollversion und System Builder



## XFX1993 (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem System Builder und der Vollversion bei W 7. Und was soll ich Kaufen??


----------



## kress (23. Februar 2010)

Hi und willkommen im Forum.
Deine Frage lässt sich recht schnell beantworten.


> Warum OEM-Versionen so viel billiger sind? Weil Microsoft die PC-Hersteller damit motivieren will, mit ihren Geräten gleich noch ein Windows 7 auszuliefern. Gleichzeitig erhält man beim Kauf der OEM-Version allerdings auch keinen telefonischen Support, im Gegensatz zur Vollversion.


Von: Thema: Windows 7 System Builder oder Windows 7 Vollversion?

Ist eben ne OEM-Version, die mit Fertigrechnern ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## DrSin (23. Februar 2010)

Richtig, und ums kurz nochmal zusammen zu fassen:


Keine gedruckte Anleitung
Nur ein Medium, entweder 32 oder 64 Bit
Kein Telefonsupport
Nur eine DVD-Box als Verpackung


----------



## XFX1993 (23. Februar 2010)

Also System Builder kaufen??


----------



## kress (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn der Preisliche Unterschied mehr als 30€ beträgt und du den Support usw nicht brauchst, würd ich zum System builder greifen. Bei <20-30€ lohnt sich mMn der Kauf des "vollwertigen" Win 7.


----------



## GxGamer (23. Februar 2010)

DrSin schrieb:


> Richtig, und ums kurz nochmal zusammen zu fassen:
> 
> 
> Keine gedruckte Anleitung



Also bei mir war eine dabei.
Weiss zwar nicht ob die in der Retail-Box dicker ist, aber bei mir ist die gedruckte Anleitung dabei gewesen.


----------



## ¦square²¦ (23. Februar 2010)

Kauf dir die OEM Version und spar dir den Aufpreis zur Retail. Auf das Handbuch und den Support kann man gut verzichten.


----------



## kenji_91 (23. Februar 2010)

du hast bei win7 das problem, dass du bei OEM nur zwischen x64 und x86 entscheiden kannst, da nur ein Datentäger geliefert wird und in der Retail beide.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Februar 2010)

Als Student bekommt man WIN7 32/64bit Proffesional für 35€  geht sau schnell das ganze!  

P.S. wer da nicht sofort durchblickt, dem Helfe ich gerne (PM an mich  )


----------



## SB94 (23. Februar 2010)

könnte man eigentlich mit der Liezenz von SB 64Bit auch 32Bit installieren, wenn man ne passende DVD irgendwo herbekommt?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Februar 2010)

keine Ahnung..^^ Also bei der Studentgeschichte kann man beide runterladen, und man bekommt auch nur einen Key.. also eigentlich sollte das schon gehen..


----------



## DrSin (23. Februar 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Also bei mir war eine dabei.
> Weiss zwar nicht ob die in der Retail-Box dicker ist, aber bei mir ist die gedruckte Anleitung dabei gewesen.



Blättchen gegen Handbuch 

Achja, der OEM Key den du bei einer 32Bit Version bekommst, geht auch bei einer 64Bit Version, andersherum geht das auch.

Und jeder User der sich hier im PCGH auskennt, der brauch keine MS Telefonsupport


----------



## SB94 (23. Februar 2010)

ok danke

Und jeder User der sich hier im PCGH auskennt, der weiß auch wo er ggf. die andere Version downloaden *könnte *


----------



## GxGamer (23. Februar 2010)

Ob man die downloaden kann, bezweifle ich. Aber ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern, dass man die 64-Bit-SB-Disc bei MS nachbestellen kann. Nur leider finde ich nix dazu, denn ich würd auch gern günstig auf die 64-Bit Version wechseln.


----------



## SB94 (23. Februar 2010)

irgendwer hat bestimmt n iso-File geuploadet


----------



## XFX1993 (23. Februar 2010)

was soll ich dann nehmen Professional 64bit  OEM oder Ultimate???


----------



## kress (23. Februar 2010)

Ultimate hat ein paar Features mehr wie Verschlüsselung, musst selber wissen ob dus brauchst oder nicht.


----------



## DrSin (23. Februar 2010)

Also Ultimate brauchst nach MEINER Meinung nach nicht, ist jedem selbst überlassen, ich hab die Professional wegen dem XP Modus


----------

